# Thanksgiving



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

What do you love most about Thanksgiving?

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honestly? The football games. It seems like every year at this time I'm trying to lose weight so don't care about the food. Family? Its complicated.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Food!!!!!!!!!!! Food, Food, Food! Lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No work. Praise the Lord!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Time with loved ones.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

When it's over.


----------



## Steamroller (Nov 22, 2011)

Honestly, I am most Thankful for the fact that I live far enough away from my Family that I can legitimately avoid having to go Home for the Holiday.


----------



## wolfbreed (Nov 4, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Honestly? The football games. It seems like every year at this time I'm trying to lose weight so don't care about the food. Family? Its complicated.


this minus the trying to lose weight part


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Food, glorious food.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Finding an excuse for my awkward family to go around the table saying what we are thankful for about each other.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The food. Love turkey and oyster stuffing.


----------



## malfunctioningz (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely the food!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Stuffing. My mom introduced me to a German stuffing recipe last year. Everyone ate it. Not even a crumb left behind. I also eat turkey with cranberry sauce instead of gravy.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*don't say thx*

for lies


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Spending time with family, since my family doesn't get together often anymore.


----------



## quietone37 (May 17, 2015)

the food


----------



## Zules16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cranberry sauce and strawberry whipcream my mom makes every year


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

peace_love said:


> Food!!!!!!!!!!! Food, Food, Food! Lol.


YES, YES, YES!

Honestly? Turkey, mashed potatoes with gravy and *bread* stuffing would be requested as my "last meal". THAT'S how much I love it! Oh! And Pecan Pie!

Probably the _only_ upside to the sweet old woman who would make it for me (despite my protests) being gone, because I will DEVOUR one in a single sitting! Well...more like: eat off all the pecans, _most _of the filling and leave the crust behind :b Oh, you wanted some pie? Feel free to help yourself to the remaining CRUST!

Where's an emoji totally _destroying_ food when I need one?http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

Zules16 said:


> strawberry whipcream my mom makes every year


_Strawberry _whipped cream!?  *starts plotting to sneak into your families' home to STEAL it*


----------



## Ittarleton (Mar 24, 2015)

The smells. The food is good, but the mixture of different scents of pie, turkey, stuffing and bread always brings me back to simpler times.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

The food. The past few years I make it a point to cook. I am often too tired from work to cook, so I require myself to cook on this day. I'm looking forward to it. 

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ittarleton said:


> The smells. The food is good, but the mixture of different scents of pie, turkey, stuffing and bread always brings me back to simpler times.


That's probably it for me too. Just to slow down and enjoy the smells and food.


----------

